# For those in Angus and surrounding areas.



## LMR (24 December 2013)

I am currently looking for a barefoot trimmer. I can not find anyone who is reputable who will come to me.

I have spoken to a AANHCP trimmer who will travel out if there are more people in the area.

Would anybody be interested?

PM if you'd like more info who it is (don't want to be seen as advertising)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (24 December 2013)

Is there not a UKNHCP trimmer locally? Our ones are brilliant.


----------



## LMR (26 December 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Is there not a UKNHCP trimmer locally? Our ones are brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I've contacted one or 2 that state the cover Aberdeenshire but noone has for back ro me. If you could suggest someone I would contact them.


----------



## TPO (26 December 2013)

The only uknhcp that I knew of in Scotland was Ross Barker but he doesn't travel down anymore ( he's in Orkney).

I use Tamsin Coombs and several of my friends have now started using her too.

I'm in Clackmannanshire, not sure if that's close to you if syncing visits would help? I have her out every 3-4wks.


----------



## Loubidy (26 December 2013)

TPO said:



			The only uknhcp that I knew of in Scotland was Ross Barker but he doesn't travel down anymore ( he's in Orkney).

I use Tamsin Coombs and several of my friends have now started using her too.

I'm in Clackmannanshire, not sure if that's close to you if syncing visits would help? I have her out every 3-4wks.
		
Click to expand...

He can't do many as I'd never heard of him (had to ask mum if this was true!) She thinks he lives on one of the isles though.. (meaning not mainland Orkney)


----------



## TPO (26 December 2013)

Loubidy said:



			He can't do many as I'd never heard of him (had to ask mum if this was true!) She thinks he lives on one of the isles though.. (meaning not mainland Orkney)
		
Click to expand...

Emm, he's pretty well known and covered whole of Scotland and north of England. They aren't 'native' to Orkney, moved there a few years ago. It's his wife that does Progressive Earth and sells pro- balance, pro-hoof, etc on eBay. Their barefoot website is Progressive Horse.

I think he stopped all the traveling a year or so ago.

I've used 5 trimmers in total and Tamsin has definitely been the best. I'm always reluctant to recommend anyone having been bitten before but I have, and will, recommend Tamsin.


----------



## LMR (7 January 2014)

TPO said:



			Emm, he's pretty well known and covered whole of Scotland and north of England. They aren't 'native' to Orkney, moved there a few years ago. It's his wife that does Progressive Earth and sells pro- balance, pro-hoof, etc on eBay. Their barefoot website is Progressive Horse.

I think he stopped all the traveling a year or so ago.

I've used 5 trimmers in total and Tamsin has definitely been the best. I'm always reluctant to recommend anyone having been bitten before but I have, and will, recommend Tamsin.
		
Click to expand...

TPO have tried sending you PMs but not sure if you have received them. It's funny the day you mentioned tamsin I contacted her. A bit far for her to travel but she is willing to help. 

Do you have anymore info about her her approach etc


----------



## sarahann1 (10 January 2014)

My lads are both unshod, I use Neil Chalmers (registered farrier) for keeping them sorted out, he got/keeps my wee lad sound after years of lameness so he gets my vote  He's based in Blairgowrie.


----------



## LMR (11 January 2014)

sarahann1 said:



			My lads are both unshod, I use Neil Chalmers (registered farrier) for keeping them sorted out, he got/keeps my wee lad sound after years of lameness so he gets my vote  He's based in Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard good things about neil chalmers but he wasn't taking any new clients on unfortunately


----------



## Irishdan (11 January 2014)

Jane Cumberlidge is in Fife or Nick Hill, way up North, but does cover Angus.  Sorry, no contact details  but you could probably goggle them


----------



## brucea (11 January 2014)

Get a rasp, be very conservative, learn to trim yourself.


----------



## TPO (12 January 2014)

Have replied to your PM, hope you got it ok LMR


----------

